# Hello im new with a Question.



## axal_the_wise (Oct 21, 2006)

People call me tc.  Im preparing to learn Shotokan very soon although i dont think i can do it mentaly because i might laugh during a meditation session because i find silence near alot of other people quite odd and wierd and may cause me to laugh and not be able to stop.  How can i overcome this fear?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT Axal/TC. Happy posting.

Whether you laugh or not will depend upon how seriously you take your training. Meditation is for your mind and not the minds of others. You're supposed to have no thoughts, sort of emptying the vessel as it were. Or at least you're supposed to meditate on what you received from that session (of training). Letting your mind wander to the weirdness of the silence around you... and you're not taking it seriously.... 
Better let your instructor know before-hand what you're inclined to do... he might have a suggestion. 

(sincerely)Best of luck in your future with Martial Arts. :asian:


----------



## g-bells (Oct 21, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello and welcome to one of the best places on the web


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome TC. You have my sympathy.

Suppose some of us laugh when we are nervous, some of us get talkative and some of us get tongue-tied. 

Speak to your Sensei beforehand and let him know that you fear laughing and that it is not out of disrespect, but nervousness. I am sure he/she will understand. Maybe sharing your fear with the Sensei will help you not to laugh.

Good luck!
Dave


----------



## axal_the_wise (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks much =D


----------



## stickarts (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome TC!


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 22, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

As to your question - there's not much I can add to the advice you've already been given.  Meditation before class is to help you set aside the concerns and events of the day, so you can concentrate on the training to come.  Although you see it that way, there is really nothing weird about it - lots of people meditate, in lots of different settings and situations.  I understand your concern, that you might respond inappropriately, but you do become accustomed to the situation quickly and easily, the same way you become accustomed to other situations that may seem odd, unusual, or uncomfortable.  I would suggest talking to the instructor, both about your concerns, and for a more in-depth explanation as to the purpose and meaning of meditation, which might help you see it differently, and thus help change your reaction.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 22, 2006)

davemitchel said:


> Welcome TC. You have my sympathy.
> 
> Suppose some of us laugh when we are nervous, some of us get talkative and some of us get tongue-tied.
> 
> ...



What he said, and Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  

Just relax and train.  By the time meditation begins at the end of class you will probably be to tired to laugh.  Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 22, 2006)

I say you are supposed to laugh when you start with it. Remember it is not an obligation, and that it your choise.
If you dont have the motivation to do it, you will most likely do it half-heartedly. 
But if you have the motivation to do it, you wont use your heart!  (Or use all of your heart)
(You have also the option of not training)
The funny thing, training anything is self-sustaining where you in time will get back what you give in it.

I personally .... i try to from time to time on my own. 
I guess i do it because i dont have a choise.
( = when i dont fell like i want to, i quit)


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting!  Like it was said- talk to your instructor about how you feel.  It's unlikely that he'll kick you out just because...


----------



## exile (Oct 22, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:
> 
> As to your question - there's not much I can add to the advice you've already been given.  Meditation before class is to help you set aside the concerns and events of the day, so you can concentrate on the training to come.  Although you see it that way, there is really nothing weird about it - lots of people meditate, in lots of different settings and situations.  I understand your concern, that you might respond inappropriately, but you do become accustomed to the situation quickly and easily, the same way you become accustomed to other situations that may seem odd, unusual, or uncomfortable.  I would suggest talking to the instructor, both about your concerns, and for a more in-depth explanation as to the purpose and meaning of meditation, which might help you see it differently, and thus help change your reaction.





Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk.
> 
> Just relax and train.  By the time meditation begins at the end of class you will probably be to tired to laugh.



Welcome to MT---good to have you here. A lot of good advice has already come your way---follow Kacey's and Brian's suggestions and you'll be fine.  Your instructor is certainly going to be sympathetic to your problem if you bring it up with her/him. Enjoy your classes!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcometo MT!  I agree with previous suggestions of talking to your instructor.


----------

